# Laptop to TV



## Gill (15 Mar 2010)

Guys, 

I Noticed on the new tv this morning it has a USB Slot, What do i need to play films from the Laptop on the TV.


----------



## Gill (15 Mar 2010)

I do Have A Little Media Player thingy, Can I simply Connect that to the TV.


----------



## Paulus (15 Mar 2010)

which connections does your laptop have? but i don't know if it is possible to send a video signal to the tv with an usb connection. normal it is done with vga/dvi or hdmi or video out.


----------



## Gill (15 Mar 2010)

Paulus said:
			
		

> which connections does your laptop have? but i don't know if it is possible to send a video signal to the tv with an usb connection. normal it is done with vga/dvi or hdmi or video out.



Laptop has normal USB Connections, But I do have HDMI Connections that I can Use. 
Wife wants to watch some of the Films on the Laptop on the New TV. 
Plus I want to watch Pacific as Cannot wait till Easter.


----------



## rad89 (15 Mar 2010)

It will be far easier if you have a USB pen. Simply put the film/episode on to the USB stick and then into the TV. The TV will either recognise that it has been added or there will be a menu you can select it from to view the media on it. You will have to ensure that the codec of the file used is compatible with your tv (A simple google search should find that out quick enough) .

You could go with the HDMI cable, obviously thats rather simple of connecting them together and selecting that right HDMI input.


----------



## Gill (15 Mar 2010)

rad89 said:
			
		

> It will be far easier if you have a USB pen. Simply put the film/episode on to the USB stick and then into the TV. The TV will either recognise that it has been added or there will be a menu you can select it from to view the media on it. You will have to ensure that the codec of the file used is compatible with your tv (A simple google search should find that out quick enough) .
> 
> You could go with the HDMI cable, obviously thats rather simple of connecting them together and selecting that right HDMI input.




Thanks for the Info, Will have a Go and let you know later.


----------



## rad89 (15 Mar 2010)

Welcome, send a PM if you have any problems.


----------



## nry (15 Mar 2010)

Either USB pen as mentioned or check of the TV (assuming flat screen) has a VGA input port on - if so you can connect the laptop VGA output to this and use the TV as a second monitor.  This will let you show the laptop screen (and therefore the film) on the TV, however you'll also need a sound cable to take the laptop headphone output to either an input on the TV or if you have one, a suitable input on a home cinema amplifier (may need 3.5mm jack to phono lead for this).

Depending on the file type of the film it may or may not play on the TV, try it first though


----------



## Gill (15 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the Info. 
USB Worked for Photos but did not recognise anything else on the Pen Drive. 
Arcos(sp?) Media Cube did not register at all. And Could not Find the HDMI Cable. 
Will take a walk to Maplins in the morning as its only across the Pheonix from me.


----------



## Aeropars (15 Mar 2010)

USB is unlikely to play video directly off a portable device unless your TV explicitly says so. A VGA cable is an OK option but HDMI is your best bet. If you have a PS3 you coudl also stream form the computer to ps3 wirelessly using PS3 media server or TVersity.


----------

